# Faema Mercurio and Favorite 2A



## onluxtex (Nov 18, 2015)

I didn't get permission to place more machines in the kitchen. So here my second coffee-corner:


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@IamOiman ☝


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

She's a beauty, really.


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> @IamOiman ☝


 My Mercurio will be up and running as well soon enough, don't you worry 😉


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Outrageous coffee gear porn


----------

